# Technology and Fishing



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Hate drones on several levels, but using them to spot schools of fish is not sporting in any way, shape or form to me.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

You can come up with many theories why but there is certainly a growing amount of people willing to take shortcuts of all kinds to find "success" these days. In all outdoor disciplines.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Florida outlawed spotter planes use by commercial kingfish netters .....years ago!


----------



## FlatsMafia (Feb 1, 2021)

While it is cool to see the fish with out having to get close. Using the drone to fish crosses the line and takes the thrill of the hunt away.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Zika said:


> Hate drones on several levels, but using them to spot schools of fish is not sporting in any way, shape or form to me.


100% with Zika here. I can't imagine anything more frustrating than having a drone fly around you all day while fishing, well jet skis and tower boats too.

I thought I read it is already illegal in the Everglades, FWC and other states needs to get in front of this before it gets to late.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I’m against most of the technological stuff but that is my opinion. My skiff I’m rebuilding will not have any electronics I prefer not to use them.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Listen to Harry Spears comment on this (mostly related to GPS, but applicable to technology in general) in his interview with Andy Mill that came out today. Makes a lot of sense to me. But then, "common sense just ain't common any more"!


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I know a guy that uses drones to hunt for trophy Speckled trout around Port O’Connor. He’s got a lot of money so I’m sure his drone or drones are extra good. I really don’t know how successful the drone is for him to find fish. I guess he figures he works hard, time is limited so he will put that money he earns to work to get him on good fish or just to heighten the experience.

I say as long as the laws are followed, who cares?

That said, I don’t use anything but my senses to find fish.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I’m about 99% fly only. I don’t catch nearly as many fish as most but I feel awesome with every fish I catch. That said I think gps is ok but side scan and drones don’t belong.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

A similar argument was made about modern fish finders (fresh water) several years ago. It made fish "too easy to locate and catch." Now every fishing boat you see has multiples. 
I don't agree with using drones to locate fish. Fishing needs to be about the pursuit as well as the cast and catch. I've had drones fly over me while trout fishing on mountain streams, with no one in sight. No idea why. Drones don't belong in fishing. They may be useful for recording a catch or research, but not in the pursuit of fish.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Using drones to locate and persue pods of redfish is simply chicken shit! I'd be willing to bet that most of the drones you see over saltwater is being flown by a dickbag on a tower boat.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I think the more you fish the less you like the stuff, I have a 5" Garmin on my boat and I like to just shut it off and look around while I drive. Im glad I have it, but once you have been around its more fun just to look around. I have never even seen a fish that I caught on a fish finder....but probably because I Flyfish.

I own a drone, but have never used it for fishin. Id prefer to hunt them down, but I can see where people get desperate and don't find fish. I just went like 4-5 days without catching a fish lol. Im just lucky enough I get to go everyday. Lots of people only get that much a month and man that would get old! 

I think the worst one is google maps. I come across people in the most out there places anymore and am just like how the heck did this guy find this spot.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

The drones produce some awesome footage, but I do believe it's a bit much when used for hunting fish. Definitely takes something out of the sport. I love and use Google maps, but wish it didn't exist.

A big reason I don't care for hunting as much is because I feel like most of it is so fake. At least around here. Cameras, feeding stations, dogs etc..


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

People still got to pull off the stalk, shot, presentation and hook set, whether they themselves with their eyes and ears find the fish, or they rely on a guide or spotter to do the same or the use of a drone. People use experienced guides all the time to find fish, is that also cheating? The drone doesn’t improve one’s ability to cast or anything like that. A drone, at least in theory, doesn’t require burning and churning up a lot of skinny water motoring around in the boat this way and that. Let the drone cover the best water with minimal disturbance and impact, just like it’s another sea gull or tern hovering over the fish. I can think of worse things people do in boats trying to locate fish like the shoreline burners and fish herders out there.

We all use high technology to some degree. $1,100+ high tech graphite rods, the best $$$$ skinny water boat hulls money can buy, $600 sunglasses, $1,000 push poles. $130 fly line. GPS systems, Google Earth. Is anyone really pure when it comes to using the best of technology?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

What makes me smile is seeing people bitch about drones, but be ok with those who use planes, helicopters, paragliders etc to pattern fish.

Like most things, its all about the operator and how you use the technology. I've seen some really cool footage from drones, but I'm sure there are some people who push the moral envelope.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

BMahoney.STC said:


> I am curious to know y'alls opinions on this topic.
> 
> Technology is rapidly advancing and becoming more accessible to us as fisherman and helping us catch more fish. My question is do y'all think there is a point where it takes the sport out of it? Or makes it unfair to the fish? Should it all be allowed? I go back and forth on this topic.
> 
> ...


Technology like spinning reels and going on the internet to ask what art's to use while visiting a new area?


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

karstopo said:


> People still got to pull off the stalk, shot, presentation and hook set, whether they themselves with their eyes and ears find the fish, or they rely on a guide or spotter to do the same or the use of a drone. People use experienced guides all the time to find fish, is that also cheating? The drone doesn’t improve one’s ability to cast or anything like that. A drone, at least in theory, doesn’t require burning and churning up a lot of skinny water motoring around in the boat this way and that. Let the drone cover the best water with minimal disturbance and impact, just like it’s another sea gull or tern hovering over the fish. I can think of worse things people do in boats trying to locate fish like the shoreline burners and fish herders out there.
> 
> We all use high technology to some degree. $1,100+ high tech graphite rods, the best $$$$ skinny water boat hulls money can buy, $600 sunglasses, $1,000 push poles. $130 fly line. GPS systems, Google Earth. Is anyone really pure when it comes to using the best of technology?


Those are great points. I think this comes down to a personal preference of how much technology is too much technology. For me drones locating fish you’re going to target is cheating yourself and there is no sport in it and yes I’ll be poling a foam core skiff with costa Del Mar on my face and a sage maverick on my side. However I won’t use a drone or gps.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

karstopo said:


> People still got to pull off the stalk, shot, presentation and hook set, whether they themselves with their eyes and ears find the fish, or they rely on a guide or spotter to do the same or the use of a drone. People use experienced guides all the time to find fish, is that also cheating? The drone doesn’t improve one’s ability to cast or anything like that. A drone, at least in theory, doesn’t require burning and churning up a lot of skinny water motoring around in the boat this way and that. Let the drone cover the best water with minimal disturbance and impact, just like it’s another sea gull or tern hovering over the fish. I can think of worse things people do in boats trying to locate fish like the shoreline burners and fish herders out there.
> 
> We all use high technology to some degree. $1,100+ high tech graphite rods, the best $$$$ skinny water boat hulls money can buy, $600 sunglasses, $1,000 push poles. $130 fly line. GPS systems, Google Earth. Is anyone really pure when it comes to using the best of technology?


Very well said. I think that so long as your usage of technology is not bothering other people then go for it. I'd never use a drone, but I do have a buddy that uses one to fly his lure from the beach to a few hundred yards off the shore to drop it near a school. Is it dorky? Absolutely. But he doesn't have a boat and has a blast doing it. 

I fly fish and only stalk/still hunt with a bow because I love the difficulty in doing so, but I'm also very guilty of having a nice reel, rod, and expensive sunglasses for fishing and a really nice bow for the occasional deer stalk.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

I’ll start by saying if it’s legal then I can’t blame you for doing it as I have no right to tell you what you’re doing is wrong within the letter of the law. Now morally that’s a different story.

Seems like anymore in fishing and hunting everyone is caught up with the end result not how you got to get that tarpon boat side or limit of green heads on the strap. 

To me there’s ways to get to that end result that make it mean more. Honestly if you hired a guide and catch say 10 bonefish that means way less to me than going with a buddy figuring it out on our own and catching one or two. We earned it, you bought your fish is the way I see it. I have nothing against guides and have lots of friends that guide and have fished with some who have become friends. It’s not always feasible to diy but if you’ve got the means to do so that fish or animal will mean much more to you. Using a drone, gps, trolling motor, feeder, mojos, what have you cheapens that end result as well . But with social media these days all you see is the grip and grin rather than the how.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

^I refuse to hire a guide to put me on a big tarpon. Im 4 years into boating a 100 pound+

Ironically after this thread I went to the mill house one and then listened to some of those while fishing today and Steve Huff was talking about how he would hire out Cessnas to fly around and find the fish then go fishing.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Drifter said:


> ^I refuse to hire a guide to put me on a big tarpon. Im 4 years into boating a 100 pound+
> 
> Ironically after this thread I went to the mill house one and then listened to some of those while fishing today and Steve Huff was talking about how he would hire out Cessnas to fly around and find the fish then go fishing.


The first couple of years I fixed Homosassa back in the mid 90s there was a spotter plane that would come around.

Edit. Not my spotter plane, lol. Although if you watched it they would tip their wings when they saw fish.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

karstopo said:


> I can think of worse things people do in boats trying to locate fish like the shoreline burners and fish herders out there.


This.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I am thankful to be one of the last generations to grow up without all this shit. The big 5 0 is literally just a couple weeks away. You had to learn a area the hard way there were no short cuts. Prior to Google Earth we had old aerial photos taped together then copied and laminated like a poster. You rolled it up and stuck it in the boat with you. Once I got further than I was familiar with. Then it was pulled it out and you found that tiny creek leading to that big pond. Having said all that I did just buy a 9” Lowrance with FMT. Because old wrinkled water damaged aerial maps suck😂


----------



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

Sidescan changed my fishing after 50 years - Humminbird Helix 10 which gets you the best transducer


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sports have rules designed to level the playing field, and in this case protect the animals..poling a skiff or wading to hunt fish or stalking game animals with a fly rod or bow in shallow water or wilderness is as primitive as it gets and that is the game...most humans strive to short cut to the end result... trophies and ego.. with what ever technology allows. Not many humans have the ability or passion to do the work so money buys drones, planes, and helicopters to go directly to the prize. Just use a play station instead.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Whether hunting or fishing I use technology to get me there and back safely and efficiently. Once there I like to learn and employ my skills to catch a fish or harvest an animal. 
To me money spent on techy toys is better spent on quality equipment i.e. better binoculars, rods, reels, clothing, boots, etc.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

I blame GPS and fish finders! Oh for the old days of finding rocks the hard way.

The drones do produce awesome footage to view on rainy days, but searching for fish, nope. But then I don’t have a tree house deer stand on a planted field either.


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

Using tech to 'cheat' pisses me off - I first heard of this almost 10 years ago down in Miami. Offshore Capt's sending drones up to look for weed lines, etc. The fisheries have enough pressure on them without further streamlining the process. Plus, it just strikes me as incredibly non-sporting ... nearly the equivalent of a canned hunt.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

karstopo said:


> I know a guy that uses drones to hunt for trophy Speckled trout around Port O’Connor. He’s got a lot of money so I’m sure his drone or drones are extra good. I really don’t know how successful the drone is for him to find fish. I guess he figures he works hard, time is limited so he will put that money he earns to work to get him on good fish or just to heighten the experience.
> 
> I say as long as the laws are followed, who cares?
> 
> That said, I don’t use anything but my senses to find fish.


*Except with permits issued by Texas Parks & Wildlife Department, the use of drones to hunt, drive, capture, take, count or photograph any wildlife is unlawful*. This includes locating wounded animals as well.

Been this way for quite a while now


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Has forward facing sonar/livescope taken off in the saltwater circles like it has in fresh water? Almost can't be competitive without it.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

this guy spent some Time hovering and doing fly bys while I was working a creek this past week.


----------



## Bccmurray (6 mo ago)

Technology advancements are not only in spotting fish. With spot lock tm's and side scan, bottom fishing has become much more pressured. No more skilled anchoring to keep you over a spot and the time needed..... 5 minutes and you can find the tiny rock, spot lock over and bail away. Then on to the next rock pile


----------



## Psycho_Killer (May 7, 2011)

Read on a blog recently that one of the professional Muskie tournament tours has outlawed the use of forward scanning sonar for the rest of the year's tournaments. Saying it gives an unfair advantage to those that have it.


----------



## Brookso (5 mo ago)

Psycho_Killer said:


> Read on a blog recently that one of the professional Muskie tournament tours has outlawed the use of forward scanning sonar for the rest of the year's tournaments. Saying it gives an unfair advantage to those that have it.


I mean it's pretty fair call, you don't want tech only available to few to be allowed(especially if research approves that it actually helps). Kinda like steroids in professional sports I guess 
On the offnote, do you lads know any decent fishing pants out there? Going to be doing some late Fall fishing this year for the first time and I have exactly 0 gear for it. So far I've had my eye on Stormr Nano fishing pants from Fishing Pants - GritrOutdoors.com but since I'm pretty much have no experience with those, I'd take any advice


----------



## Psycho_Killer (May 7, 2011)

This guy looks like has has it covered.
$20k in transducers ?


----------

